# Should I Start This New Series?



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Pokemon Fighters
What do you think?


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2013)

What is it about? 

Sorry, series of pictures, or comic series? If the former, yes, start it. The pic looks good. If the latter, what would it be about?


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> What is it about?


 
It's just a drawing series where I draw the Pokemon as fighters.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> It's just a drawing series where I draw the Pokemon as fighters.


My edit got ninja'd   

Yes, do the series.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> My edit got ninja'd
> 
> Yes, do the series.


 
Didn't even notice the edit.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 28, 2013)

Morph Pokemons with Street Fighter characters...
... and call it Street Fighter X Pokemon


----------



## ilman (Aug 28, 2013)

To quote a certain guy on the Internet: "Do dis!"


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Morph Pokemons with Street Fighter characters...
> ... and call it Street Fighter X Pokemon


 
Lol, that would be funny. The Bulbasaur above would be Bulbagat.



ilman said:


> To quote a certain guy on the Internet: "Do dis!"


 
Alright, glad to see people are liking this.


----------

